# How about at KAL for the Harlequin Jacket



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Hey, guys, Judyh47, she of the amazing harlequin jacket, has agreed to mentor a KAL of the jacket. My task is to gather folks who would like to join in. She is off on holiday for a bit, but that gives us time to get folks together and get our supplies. I'm suggesting that after the Ravelympics (or whatever we're allowed to call it these days) would be a good time to start. I don't even know where to start; the vague instructions don't even actually tell you how much yarn you need (or at least I couldn't find it). So, join in this thread, or send me a PM, and we can get started.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

Interested...I will be watching for information


----------



## jan m (Jul 5, 2011)

Me too.


----------



## jan m (Jul 5, 2011)

sorry-duplicate post.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

watching for more details....


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

As dianne said...waiting for more,


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Will be forthcoming. Right now, just collecting a "group." Just got a PM with helpful hints from a KPer who didn't want to be part of the group, but had all sorts of tips. This could be great! Thanks to everyone who's shown interest so far.


----------



## Pigglezig (Oct 25, 2013)

Ditto...

And to save other newbies from having to find it, here's the link:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-203196-1.html


----------



## JessMarsh (Aug 25, 2013)

I have bought this book with the pattern in from guardian books and it cost me £14.39 instead of £50 it is called Swing Swagger Drape

The Guardian and Observer Book Service
PO Box 582
Norwich
NR7 OGB
http://www.guardianbookshop.co.uk


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Sounds like fun...I'll keep watching.


----------



## JoanValJoan (Aug 12, 2011)

Sounds like a fun project. I'd be interested as well.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I would be interested, maybe. Would have to find the pattern that did not cost so much though.


----------



## kerriwg (Oct 13, 2011)

Please count me in.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> I would be interested, maybe. Would have to find the pattern that did not cost so much though.


I agree the pattern is way to expensive..... Looking for a cheaper/free option...


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm interested, but - according to the library finder option on Ravelry - the nearest Canadian library that has it is well over 600 miles away! I don't know if the Montreal or Quebec libraries will do an inter-library loan over such a distance. On the other hand, it's actually going for less at Amazon.*ca* than on Amazon.*com*! Will wonders never cease?!
I'll see if I can talk my son into ordering it for me. I can't have it showing up on my doorstep; my darling would explode!


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

I have interest in this-not sure of my time, but will watch for details.


----------



## Charliedoodle (Nov 8, 2012)

My son bought me this book for Christmas from www.bookdepository.co.uk/ , free postage in uk and various other countries. Have started the short 2 colour version and found I had to refer to various pages. If anyone wants to test the pattern I would suggest doing the centre panel of sleeve which could then be a scarf.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Great idea, especially for those who are concerned about the time and expense before diving in. Thanks.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

http://www.bookdepository.co.uk/Swing-Swagger-Drape-Jane-Slicer-Smith/9781933064178

*USA:* http://www.amazon.com/Swing-Swagger-Drape-Colors-Australia/dp/193306417X/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1390221291&sr=8-1&keywords=Swing-Swagger-Drape-Jane-Slicer-Smith

*Canada:* http://www.amazon.ca/Swing-Swagger-Drape-Colors-Australia/dp/193306417X/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1390221291&sr=8-1&keywords=Swing-Swagger-Drape-Jane-Slicer-Smith

*UK:* http://www.amazon.co.uk/Swing-Swagger-Drape-Colours-Australia/dp/193306417X/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1390221375&sr=8-1&keywords=Swing-Swagger-Drape-Jane-Slicer-Smith

Unless you absolutely do NOT want any other item from Amazon (enough to bring the total up to their free shipping), I strongly suggest that orders be placed with Amazon _wherever_, since just looking at these three, it's cheaper than BookDepository.


----------



## Gypsy14 (Jul 19, 2012)

I would love to join in. I have the book and have been bewildered by the directions.


----------



## Pigglezig (Oct 25, 2013)

There are a number of copies available via AbeBooks, starting at $14 for those of you in the States:

http://www.abebooks.com/servlet/SearchResults?sts=t&tn=swing+swagger+drape


----------



## joand (Aug 28, 2011)

Looks fascinating. Would love to hear more about it.


----------



## Maria L (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm in!


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

Gypsy14 said:


> I would love to join in. I have the book and have been bewildered by the directions.


I have the book and have knitted some samples of the mitres but I am convinced that there are errors i.e. in the number of stitches to be picked up on the sides of the squares.Has anyone else found a problem?


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I'm interested, but - according to the library finder option on Ravelry - the nearest Canadian library that has it is well over 600 miles away! I don't know if the Montreal or Quebec libraries will do an inter-library loan over such a distance. On the other hand, it's actually going for less at Amazon.*ca* than on Amazon.*com*! Will wonders never cease?!
> I'll see if I can talk my son into ordering it for me. I can't have it showing up on my doorstep; my darling would explode!


what about an ebook it is quite easy to do as long as you have a library card at least in Ontario it is good luck


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

I would love to join this group and work at creating such a beautiful jacket. I do not know how to PM from this site. Please advise.


----------



## NCtoeknee (Feb 18, 2013)

Would love to join this KAL!


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Fantastic pattern, but way out of my reach as price goes


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

God's Girl said:


> I would love to join this group and work at creating such a beautiful jacket. I do not know how to PM from this site. Please advise.


Just click on my name; it will take you to my profile, and then you can choose PM


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

cydneyjo said:


> Hey, guys, Judyh47, she of the amazing harlequin jacket, has agreed to mentor a KAL of the jacket. My task is to gather folks who would like to join in. She is off on holiday for a bit, but that gives us time to get folks together and get our supplies. I'm suggesting that after the Ravelympics (or whatever we're allowed to call it these days) would be a good time to start. I don't even know where to start; the vague instructions don't even actually tell you how much yarn you need (or at least I couldn't find it). So, join in this thread, or send me a PM, and we can get started.


What does KAL mean please? Thanks!


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Knit-a-long. That's when a lot of knitters are knitting the same thing, and helping, guiding each other, possibly with a Mentor who has completed the project.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks I will give it a try.


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

You can get a copy of this pattern from Knitter's Magazine, issue 85 for $5.50

Jan xx


----------



## llliptak (Nov 27, 2013)

I, too, would be interested if I can find the pattern at a reasonable price. Would also like to see the front view of the pattern to decide if it's the right style for me.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

llliptak said:


> I, too, would be interested if I can find the pattern at a reasonable price. Would also like to see the front view of the pattern to decide if it's the right style for me.


Did you look on Ravelry? There are plenty of views of different knitters' finished projects. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/harlequin-swing-coat/people


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks for the link. There were two ideas that I think might make it easier and/or more affordable. One was to use Red Heart Super Saver, which can be purchased at Michaels or Joanns for 40 or 50 percent off, and isn't terribly expensive to begin with. The other idea is to use a yarn such as Noro or Plymouth, or any other yarn with a long repeat, and make the pattern, but not with the stripes.


----------



## Clarey (Aug 19, 2013)

I have never been on a KAL but this pattern blows me away. I would like to try it...am very interested.


----------



## seadog (Jan 4, 2014)

I am interested in this kal


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Great. Consider yourself added.


----------



## llliptak (Nov 27, 2013)

Thank you for the link to the pictures. I would like to be added to the KAL!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm in!


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

I bought the book a long time ago and would be very interested in joining a group in a KAL. I also took a class from Jane Slicer Smith, but found it quite intimidating. Would love to have other KP'ers to work it through with.


----------



## Boston-ChiMom (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm interested but need beginner directions to join in! Thanks


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Boston-ChiMom said:


> I'm interested but need beginner directions to join in! Thanks


I think we can do instructions at any level. Some of the people who've expressed interest are quite skilled, and others beginners, so do join in.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

pattibe said:


> I bought the book a long time ago and would be very interested in joining a group in a KAL. I also took a class from Jane Slicer Smith, but found it quite intimidating. Would love to have other KP'ers to work it through with.


And I found the book quite intimidating, ergo the KAL.


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

cydneyjo said:


> And I found the book quite intimidating, ergo the KAL.


I should like to join too-I don't feel confident about the pattern.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Wow, this looks like it's going to be a good KAL. And I'm happy to know that I'm not the only one who found the pattern vague and confusing.


----------



## cgriffisteach (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm in! Does it matter which design? Is this in Ravelry by Lucy Neatby? I've searched Ravelry and do love the one in Swing, Swagger, Drape!


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

It's the Swing, Swagger, Drape one by Jane Slicer-Smith. There are several options in the book, and I think you can do any one you like.


----------



## hillman (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm in too!
Just ordered the book and have 2 colours brown and red already, just have to decide on a 3rd colour and make sure I have enough yarn.

Elaine


----------



## cgriffisteach (Jan 15, 2014)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## storp (Jul 9, 2012)

I might be interested. Keep me posted!


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

will do. not slated to start until after the ravelympics.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

cydneyjo said:


> Thanks for the link. There were two ideas that I think might make it easier and/or more affordable. One was to use Red Heart Super Saver, which can be purchased at Michaels or Joanns for 40 or 50 percent off, and isn't terribly expensive to begin with. The other idea is to use a yarn such as Noro or Plymouth, or any other yarn with a long repeat, and make the pattern, but not with the stripes.


Red Heart Super Saver is worsted weight #4 http://www.redheart.com/yarn/super-saver-economy
The pattern asks for DK #3 http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/harlequin-swing-coat

Using a thicker yarn may very well lead to great disappointment with the result. Take care when switching yarn thicknesses!

Red Heart does have some #3 yarns: http://www.redheart.com/finder/yarn?filters=tid:60 though I don't know how readily available they are.


----------



## sutclifd (Feb 26, 2013)

I'd like to join in, as well. I'll warn everyone now -- I'm going to need LOADS of assistance.


----------



## PGane (Apr 29, 2011)

Add me to the list - have ordered the book


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

The red heart that I normally use has been discontinued and that's the best one. Currently they only have baby yarn in Dk. However, Bernat has the Satin dk and it has a very nice hand to it. Finally, Caron has just come out with new colors of their Simply Soft light.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

I am interested and have the book. I have been searching for yarn to do this in. It is a dk and quite a bit of yarn is needed. I want the brown colorway it is in on the photo page I think I need 1400yds and 1700yds wowee.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

I might go with Knit Picks they have very reasonable prices and good quality yarn.


----------



## babyamma (Sep 14, 2011)

Clarey said:


> I have never been on a KAL but this pattern blows me away. I would like to try it...am very interested.


Same here...will wait for details.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

I would like to make a suggestion:for those that already have the book, go to page 144. There is a practice tutorial on miters. I tackled that first. It really helped me better understand the process. Umoza


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

I went to WEBS and found my yarn! Yea!! I got enough to get a 20% discount so under $4 per hank of cascade 220 sport!


----------



## gwoods (Apr 18, 2011)

I would be interested also. It looks amazing.


----------



## Clarey (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm still looking for the pattern book, in the meantime would you please let me know how much yarn I would need to make the 1XL size? I would like to scout around for a buy in the yarns but don't know what I will need. I think I would like to make it in the 3 colorway, but if you can give me the yardage needed for both the 3 and 2 I would really appreciate it. I'm really excited about the project...first time on KAL for me. Thanks in advance
Clarey


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

You'll have to give me a minute. I retired, and my room now contains all of my office, etc. Had the book the other day, now can't find it (or anything else). One of the issues I had, and why I wanted to do this with other people, is that I couldn't find simple things like yardage, needle size, gauge, etc. As soon as I can give you any information, I will. We do have some time, though, cause we won't start until after the Olympics. Meanwhile, if you can score a good deal on yarn, I would do it.


----------



## kerriwg (Oct 13, 2011)

cydneyjo said:


> You'll have to give me a minute. I retired, and my room now contains all of my office, etc. Had the book the other day, now can't find it (or anything else). One of the issues I had, and why I wanted to do this with other people, is that I couldn't find simple things like yardage, needle size, gauge, etc. As soon as I can give you any information, I will. We do have some time, though, cause we won't start until after the Olympics. Meanwhile, if you can score a good deal on yarn, I would do it.


I don't mind waiting, well worth the wait.


----------



## hillman (Sep 29, 2011)

I wonder if someone who has the book could give us the gauge swatch details?
When I look on Ravelry, knitters have used from sport weight to aran weight. It would be great to know before buying a lot of yarn, what we as individuals, actually need!
I have worsted weight that I was planning on using, but wonder if I'll get gauge with this?
My book should arrive before the end of the month!

Thanks,
Elaine


----------



## joand (Aug 28, 2011)

Clarey said:


> I'm still looking for the pattern book, in the meantime would you please let me know how much yarn I would need to make the 1XL size? I would like to scout around for a buy in the yarns but don't know what I will need. I think I would like to make it in the 3 colorway, but if you can give me the yardage needed for both the 3 and 2 I would really appreciate it. I'm really excited about the project...first time on KAL for me. Thanks in advance
> Clarey


Clarey

-- I found the book on AbeBooks.com. Very reasonable.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Now I wish I could find mine in my bedroom


----------



## joand (Aug 28, 2011)

Lol--it'll show up some day!!


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Okay, new post. For those who asked about the yarn, on p. 38, apparently you can use different weights, and there are different yarn amounts for each weight. Vague, but I think all of us putting our heads together can figure it out. On the same page, it gives at the top of the column on the left-hand side of the page, measurements for small, medium and large, and for the two styles, Swagger and Swing. Hope this helps. The yarns suggested are very pricey (Trendsetter), but if you look at all of the yarn substitution sites, that can be worked out, too. Can't wait to start...After the Olympics. And thanks to everyone who has expressed an interest in this.


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

Post deleted.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Just finished going over the projects in Ravelry. Lots of folks have done it there, and it appears that they are changing the size of the project by using different yarns, different needles and (possibly) adding miters. This is so exciting. I would recommend that everyone check out the finished projects on Ravelry for yarn ideas. The variation of the pattern published in Knitters Magazine (I think) gave sizing up to a 1X.


----------



## beadbunny1 (Jul 12, 2011)

I would love to join this Kal, I have the book. Thanks Bunny


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

Yes please, I would love to have a go at this pattern!


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

cydneyjo said:


> The yarns suggested are very pricey (Trendsetter), but if you look at all of the yarn substitution sites, that can be worked out, too.
> 
> As a starting point for yarn substitution, the author has provided a list in the section entitled "Other Yarn Choices," which appears in my book (second printing) on Page 165. In looking through the Ravelry projects for this pattern, I paid particular attention to the yarn weight the maker had used and the appearance of the finished product. Close-ups of the stitch pattern are very revealing of the difference between the recommended DK weight and heavier weights. The garment hangs differently in the different weights also.
> 
> ...


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Same here, I love Staci Perry's videos. You can't go wrong with them. Umoza


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

I have been looking at my book and I only see DK weight yarn listed. I am making the 1X size in the tan and black colorway. I ordered my yarn cascade 220 sport from Webbs and purchased 11 hanks in black and 9 hanks in straw. The yardage stated is for the darker color is 1725 yds and for the lighter color is 1400 yds. 
For those who wanted the three color option and the shorter swagger it is 1500 yds in the darker color, 1150 yds in the lighter color and 475 yds in the medium color. This is for the 1X size also.


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

Yes, SomestimesaKnitter, DK is the only yarn weight listed in the book. DK is a #3 weight, sport is a #2. As was stated by cydneyjo earlier, the Ravelry projects list yarns from fairly light to aran as having been used by other knitters. None of them actually gave very good indications of any adjustments they made in needle size, adjustment in number of stitches or rows added to any of the miters to compensate for the different weights. Some did say they had to make adjustments, but gave no specifics. 

Your gauge miter (Pages 38 and 144) will help you to figure out what changes you need to make to be able to use the sport weight, if any. The tan and black combination will give you a classic coat--very wearable with a number of styles and colors. You've chosen a very good brand of yarn as well. Did you get the superwash variety or will you have it dry cleaned? I noticed one person said she had her coat dry cleaned instead of blocking it herself; the difference in appearance was astounding.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

still looking for the pattern


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

While the name of the yarn is sport it is actually a DK weight yarn with the correct gauge listed for it. I usually knit to gauge but will check it of course. I didn't get the superwash as it was more expensive and the colors available weren't the ones I wanted. I will probably block it as I don't have any experience with the dry cleaners here in rural Nebraska. I have knit two sweaters in a modular fashion with Noro Kuerian. I had to adjust the rows on that pattern as my row count was off but stitch count was right. I figured I may have to do this with this sweater too.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I am so incredibly excited about this, because several of you appear to have the experience in this that I lack. Now I can't wait for the Olympics to be over, so we can get started. So many of you have signed up.


----------



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

I would love to learn how to do this. Will watch for details.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

Diane D they have the book on Amazon at http://www.amazon.com/Swing-Swagger-Drape-Colors-Australia/dp/193306417X/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1390440028&sr=8-1&keywords=swing+swagger+drape
Hope this helps


----------



## Willie 1919 (Jun 11, 2013)

cydneyjo said:


> I think we can do instructions at any level. Some of the people who've expressed interest are quite skilled, and others beginners, so do join in.


Okay, I'm in!

Yvonne


----------



## Pigglezig (Oct 25, 2013)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> Diane D they have the book on Amazon at http://www.amazon.com/Swing-Swagger-Drape-Colors-Australia/dp/193306417X/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1390440028&sr=8-1&keywords=swing+swagger+drape
> Hope this helps


It's not availability that's the problem, it's the price: multiply by 11, then add international shipping to that (also x11), and the result is astronomical


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Pigglezig said:


> It's not availability that's the problem, it's the price: multiply by 11, then add international shipping to that (also x11), and the result is astronomical


 :thumbup:


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

If I am not mistaken, I believe that the pattern for the shorter jacket was published in a knitting magazine some time ago. Perhaps those members who had that magazine or remembered when it was published, could let us know. That would seem to be a less-expensive alternative.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

cydneyjo said:


> If I am not mistaken, I believe that the pattern for the shorter jacket was published in a knitting magazine some time ago. Perhaps those members who had that magazine or remembered when it was published, could let us know. That would seem to be a less-expensive alternative.


Knitters Magazine, issue 85.I think it was someone on page 3 of this thread who mentioned this.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks. I may have that magazine. Will look.


----------



## Engrmom (Oct 14, 2012)

I would love to try this, will there be an alert to all interested parties when it gets organized?


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

Pigglezig said:


> It's not availability that's the problem, it's the price: multiply by 11, then add international shipping to that (also x11), and the result is astronomical


I am so sorry for not looking where you or Diane live. I really wasn't trying to be a smart a**. The magazine may be an alternative. Or write to the author of the pattern and tell her your delema, the worst she could say is no, she may be able to help with another alternative. Sorry again.


----------



## kerriwg (Oct 13, 2011)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> I am so sorry for not looking where you or Diane live. I really wasn't trying to be a smart a**. The magazine may be an alternative. Or write to the author of the pattern and tell her your delema, the worst she could say is no, she may be able to help with another alternative. Sorry again.


I contacted the designer telling her about this KAL and asked if it was 
possible to buy the one pattern. She informed me the publisher owns the pattern. I guess I'll have to buy the book for the one pattern. I wish it was available as an e-book, I have too many books (addiction to books  ).


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

Maybe someone could contact the publisher? Worth a shot!


----------



## Pigglezig (Oct 25, 2013)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> I am so sorry for not looking where you or Diane live. I really wasn't trying to be a smart a**. The magazine may be an alternative. Or write to the author of the pattern and tell her your delema, the worst she could say is no, she may be able to help with another alternative. Sorry again.


It didn't even cross my mind, so no offence taken  I know how helpful the kp'ers are. We'll keep trying...


----------



## Clarey (Aug 19, 2013)

Contact your local library and ask them to get it for you.


----------



## Clarey (Aug 19, 2013)

The ISBN for the paperback is 9781933064178. My library is purchasing this for me.


----------



## storp (Jul 9, 2012)

OK everyone.......try www.bigwords.com. My techie daughter taught me to use this site. I can buy a copy for $17.98 including shipping.


----------



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

Clarey said:


> The ISBN for the paperback is 9781933064178. My library is purchasing this for me.


I am trying to do the same thing. They will let me know if it is possible. Cheaper option if it comes off. They could do with some decent knitting books too.


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

Know that college campuses participate in the Library lending program in the US anyway. Don't know if that would be an option in Canada or for you. I am lucky enough to work on a college campus to be able to benefit from that service. I regularly get knitting books of interest to peruse and pretty much all the circulation staff know me by the books I check out and always inquire what project I am working on now.

I am interested in this KAL when it gets started too, though it really should be moved to the Swaps, KALs, Periodicals, Group Activities section when it does.

My LYS had Jane Slicer-Smith out for a series of classes about a year ago (don't know how they pulled that off), and I remember buying one of her books. Think it is Swing, Swagger and Drape though will have to find where I put it now.



Jessica-Jean said:


> I'm interested, but - according to the library finder option on Ravelry - the nearest Canadian library that has it is well over 600 miles away! I don't know if the Montreal or Quebec libraries will do an inter-library loan over such a distance. On the other hand, it's actually going for less at Amazon.*ca* than on Amazon.*com*! Will wonders never cease?!
> I'll see if I can talk my son into ordering it for me. I can't have it showing up on my doorstep; my darling would explode!


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

"I am interested in this KAL when it gets started too, though it really should be moved to the Swaps, KALs, Periodicals, Group Activities section when it does."

Thanks for the information about libraries. And I imagine that when we get started, we will move to the appropriate section. I was just trying to find out if there was interest, and I'm delighted that there so many people who have expressed an interest. This is a first for me, and I'm learning the ropes as we go along. Thanks again to everyone who has contributed information about the book, the yarn, etc.


----------



## grd3 (Nov 12, 2012)

found this going through Ravelry:

http://www.knittinguniverse.com/xrx_books/corrections/?download_search_338=Swing+Swagger+Drape


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks for this - now to find the pattern.


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

cydneyjo said:


> "I am interested in this KAL when it gets started too, though it really should be moved to the Swaps, KALs, Periodicals, Group Activities section when it does."
> 
> Thanks for the information about libraries. And I imagine that when we get started, we will move to the appropriate section. I was just trying to find out if there was interest, and I'm delighted that there so many people who have expressed an interest. This is a first for me, and I'm learning the ropes as we go along. Thanks again to everyone who has contributed information about the book, the yarn, etc.


I think I already signed up for this KAL, but do not remember where!!! So here I go again, I am afraid I could miss it. I have never done a KAL before & am looking forward to it. I bought the book a few years ago & found it very vague so was too scared to try it on my own. I would consider myself a fairly experienced knitter but ALWAYS use a pattern. Thank you.


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

grd3 said:


> found this going through Ravelry:
> 
> http://www.knittinguniverse.com/xrx_books/corrections/?download_search_338=Swing+Swagger+Drape


Note that this errata applies only to the first printing. If your book indicates that it is a first printing, then you should download the errata; however, if you have a second printing or later, all corrections were made by the publisher and this will only be confusing.

My copy is a second printing; I checked it against the errata sheet and there are no corrections to be made.

Unless you are purchasing a used copy, you should have no need of the errata.


----------



## grd3 (Nov 12, 2012)

good to know, thanks


----------



## grd3 (Nov 12, 2012)

good to know, thanks


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Blessings to all of you who noticed, found and linked the errata page. As luck would have it, I just checked and I have the first edition with all the errata. So do you think that, like coins that are minted with irregularities, this book will become valuable


----------



## sutclifd (Feb 26, 2013)

Another place to check, for those who want the book, would be www.half.com


----------



## The wheeze (Nov 11, 2012)

Has anyone bought yarn yet? I am having a hard time finding #3 locally and think I will have to order online. I do not want to spend too much.


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

DK or #3 yarn in anything other than pastels is not available in my area either. Online is the only way I have found anything suitable for most of my lighter weight projects. KnitPicks, Webs and Mary Maxim have some nice yarns at reasonable prices. Other KPers will be able to suggest other online retailers.

Looking through the "Projects" on Ravelry gives you some idea of what others have used for this pattern. The maker doesn't always give any information as to satisfaction with their choice, though.

KnitPicks Gloss has some nice colors at $5.99 for 123 yards. Also their Swish DK Superwash has a good selection at $4.69 for 123 yards. The 30% silk of Gloss adds a bit of "class" to your project in my opinion.

The designer suggests that one consider the investment of time in this project and recommends that this be a situation where you choose a better quality yarn. She states, "The Swing, Swagger, and Drape patterns are major projects. Select your yarn carefully; use quality yarns that will reward your time and skills." Additional comments can be found in the book section entitled, "Color," found on Page 138 in my second printing.

Addition by "Edit:" I found one website which indicates that the designer sells a ready-made version of the Swing coat for $625 Australian. It would be a little less in US dollars, but still quite expensive. I offer this to indicate the value she places on this project.


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm still a bit confused about the yardage requirements. I want to buy sufficient to finish my garment but not over-buy if I'm taking the designer's advice and investing in a better quality yarn. I'm hoping Judy will have some advice regarding yardage when she returns. 

Running out of yarn was mentioned by several Ravelry project posters, and this indicates to me that there is some question about the pattern information in this respect.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

I bought Cascade220 sport which is a dk weight yarn. Made up my swatch and it was spot on. Bought from WEBS and spent less than $85.00.


----------



## hillman (Sep 29, 2011)

Likewise, I swatched with 2 sport weight yarns and both came out exactly.
I used Briggs and Little and Brown Sheep yarn.
Being in Canada, I'll likely buy the Briggs and Little, much cheaper.

Elaine


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

cydneyjo said:


> Blessings to all of you who noticed, found and linked the errata page. As luck would have it, I just checked and I have the first edition with all the errata. So do you think that, like coins that are minted with irregularities, this book will become valuable


How spooky is this, my book arrived by post on 26th. January 2010 & has been waiting for a KAL!!!!

How do I know if this is a first edition or what it says

First published in USA in 2009

I suspect it is a first edition !!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

I saw the pattern and it is too complex for me.


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

knitwitgalaxy said:


> How do I know if this is a first edition or what it says
> 
> First published in USA in 2009
> 
> I suspect it is a first edition !!


On the page following the title page there is a listing of Publisher, Editor, etc. About half-way down this page is the publishing date. If it just says "2009" without "second printing," then yours is a first printing. I don't know if there have been printings beyond the second.

In my copy it says: Second Printing, 2009
FIRST PUBLISHED IN THE USA IN 2009 by XRX, Inc.


----------



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

Peggy Beryl said:


> On the page following the title page there is a listing of Publisher, Editor, etc. About half-way down this page is the publishing date. If it just says "2009" without "second printing," then yours is a first printing. I don't know if there have been printings beyond the second.
> 
> In my copy it says: Second Printing, 2009
> FIRST PUBLISHED IN THE USA IN 2009 by XRX, Inc.


Mine has just come today and it is the third printing 2013. It is a beautiful book.


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

Peggy Beryl said:


> On the page following the title page there is a listing of Publisher, Editor, etc. About half-way down this page is the publishing date. If it just says "2009" without "second printing," then yours is a first printing. I don't know if there have been printings beyond the second.
> 
> In my copy it says: Second Printing, 2009
> FIRST PUBLISHED IN THE USA IN 2009 by XRX, Inc.


Thank you, seems it is first edition, so I may look up all the corrections posted in an earlier kp reply so i am ready for the KAL


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Knitwitgalaxy, we will be exploring errata together. As I said in an earlier post, I see that mine is a first edition, and the errata recommendations are as vague as everything else. We will soldier on!!!


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

cydneyjo said:


> Knitwitgalaxy, we will be exploring errata together. As I said in an earlier post, I see that mine is a first edition, and the errata recommendations are as vague as everything else. We will soldier on!!!


Oh, that is great news - that we can soldier on or muddle on together.

D H & I had a lovely holiday in Kissamee a few years ago, would love to get back again.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Well when you do, we shall knit together


----------



## cgriffisteach (Jan 15, 2014)

Have we discovered how to determine the amount of yardage?

Thanks!


----------



## kerriwg (Oct 13, 2011)

Munchn said:


> I saw the pattern and it is too complex for me.


I haven't been knitting that long but, I'm going to give it a try. I'm sure members will help, they are so nice and helpful on here.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

Actually I believe the pattern will not be as complicated as it looks at first glance. After you do your swatch you just dive into making the diamonds and pick up and knit them from the correct edges of the ones you have already knit. Sounds much harder than it is. I have done two other modular sweaters and they were pretty easy and fun to do.
Don't worry if you want to try it we will all help you with your tough bits. We all want everyone to succeed and will do everything we can to make it happen.


----------



## The wheeze (Nov 11, 2012)

Did you see the harlequin hearts free pattern in the links today? This looks like it could be a good practice


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

No I will have to go look for it!


----------



## kerriwg (Oct 13, 2011)

The wheeze said:


> Did you see the harlequin hearts free pattern in the links today? This looks like it could be a good practice


Thank you. I'll check it out?


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Modular knitting is not difficult. In fact, it's my favorite kind of knitting, which is what attracted me to the coat several years ago. It's the way the pattern is written that has kept me from doing anything about it except lust after it. 

It reminds me of a "how to play the banjo" record (yes, it was that long ago) tutorial by the recently deceased and very much mourned, Pete Seger. He starts off slowly, telling you which strings to pluck, in which order, but after a minute or two, says, "Now, up to tempo," and takes off on this wonderful banjo tune, played perfectly. In my house, when we think someone should be able to do something after a very little demonstration, we say, "Okay, now up to tempo." This is a very "up-to-tempo" pattern.


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

cydneyjo said:


> Well when you do, we shall knit together


That would be lovely :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Okay, looking at yardage. Yardages for the pattern(s) are given at the bottom of P. 38 in the book. I checked the yardage in the suggested yarns. Trendsetter yarn Marino VI, is 136 yds./skein, if you're thinking of substituting. It's a dk yarn. The Signatur yarn is Jane Slicer-Smith's own brand, and it's a 90 yd/ball. Both yarns are quite pricey, so I believe that substitutions are possible, as long as you keep yarn weight the same and check gauge. I know that on the Ravelry pages, there were several substitutions made.

I also checked her website, because she does sell kits for the jacket and the vest, and she does sell patterns for some of the designs, but not for these.

I will be swatching this weekend, after I get home from the yarn sale at my LYS tomorrow.


----------



## sutclifd (Feb 26, 2013)

hillman said:


> Likewise, I swatched with 2 sport weight yarns and both came out exactly.
> I used Briggs and Little and Brown Sheep yarn.
> Being in Canada, I'll likely buy the Briggs and Little, much cheaper.
> 
> Elaine


For the Americans interested: Briggs and Little is a yarn mill that has been in business for almost forever. I'm 64 and can remember buying yarn at that mill when I was a child. I recently contacted them and they sent a lovely sample kit, showing all of their colors and weights of yarn. The sample kit is composed of real yarn. Their prices are very reasonable even when you include the shipping costs. If you contact them, they'll send the sample kit to you and when you order, they ship promptly. You can phone them at 1-800-561-9276. Their 100% wool yarns in 4 ounce skeins (hanks) begin at $5.80 (US) per skein. Shipping and handling is $15 for all regular orders. If you have friends who also wish to purchase (or if your stash needs refilling), they give a 30% discount on orders of 50 pounds or more. (Shipping not included on 50 pound orders.)


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

Yardage substitutions: Places to begin your search include page 165 in the pattern book under "Other Yarn Choices," also the project notes in Ravelry where other knitters list their results.

SometimesaKnitter mentions her choice of Cascade 220, which is a very good yarn, also available in superwash. Her cost of "less than $85 is in a good range for this project. I
am not certain which style she is making, though, and there is quite a difference in yardage between the vest and the long coat. Hillman's Briggs and Brown's Little Brown Sheep yarn is one that was mentioned favorably by a Ravelry knitter.

Build on any information you glean through those sources and add your own experience and fiber preferences into the mix as you make your decision about yarn. When buying the two or three different colors for this project, you can expect the best result if you use the same brand and weight of yarn for all colors. That should be a given; but one Ravelry writer thought perhaps her disaster of a three-color coat MAY HAVE BEEN PARTIALLY caused by using three different brands and different fibers in her project, BUT THEY HARMONIZED THE BEST OF ANY IN HER LYS and she "just couldn't pass up that combination."


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

I bought for the largest size and the longest jacket so it should cover anyone's pick for under $85.00.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> I bought for the largest size and the longest jacket so it should cover anyone's pick for under $85.00.


Good shopping! I'm off to the LYS today, hoping to find good colors and good prices at the Super Bowl Sale (40% off all yarns). The LYS I'm going to doesn't always have the largest selection, but another LYS that's far away, has a "mobile yarn bus" and they're going to come up here and park nearby, so choices should be good.


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

cydneyjo said:


> Good shopping! I'm off to the LYS today, hoping to find good colors and good prices at the Super Bowl Sale (40% off all yarns). The LYS I'm going to doesn't always have the largest selection, but another LYS that's far away, has a "mobile yarn bus" and they're going to come up here and park nearby, so choices should be good.


Hope you'll let us know tonight how your shopping worked out.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

For sure.


----------



## kerriwg (Oct 13, 2011)

I received my book today, yay! It's the first printing  but have downloaded and printed the corrections. Now, to practice before we start. So excited.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I hope you are not as confused by the errata corrections as I was. I think I wished that Stevieland wrote all knitting directions.


----------



## kerriwg (Oct 13, 2011)

cydneyjo said:


> I hope you are not as confused by the errata corrections as I was. I think I wished that Stevieland wrote all knitting directions.


I think I understood them. I could be wrong :? I'm now trying to type the pattern up so it's easier for me to follow. I also went back to all the posts, copied and pasted all the hints that I thought might be helpful to me. I haven't purchased my yarn yet, I love teal and I love the Harlequin Jacket that was posted (by Judy). I haven't been knitting long and it seems that I have to frog a lot, correct me if I'm using the wrong term for ripping out.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

If you rip it all out, as in rip-it, rip-it, that is frogging, so you are using the correct term. You have plenty of time to buy the yarn. I just got mine this weekend, at a 40$-off sale. Several people have done really well on the yarn. I'm not sure how many are using the called-for yarn, but the yardages are on page 38, and I do believe you can substitute; many people on Ravelry did.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

By the way, I am incredibly impressed with your organization.


----------



## kerriwg (Oct 13, 2011)

cydneyjo said:


> By the way, I am incredibly impressed with your organization.


Thank you, but I'm really not organized you should see my closet...on no, don't look at my closet...LOL.


----------



## EJay (Feb 18, 2013)

How do I find the KAL for this project?


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

EJay said:


> How do I find the KAL for this project?


It will start at the close of the Olympics. I will announce it here and move to the KAL section of the Forum.


----------



## EJay (Feb 18, 2013)

Thank you cydneyjo. Never joined one before, looking forward to following along.

Plenty of time to look and experiment with wool.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I've never actually joined one before, either, but I've been lurking in Stevieland's latest, learning. It will be an experience for all of us, at the end of which we should have lovely coats.


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

cydneyjo said:


> I've never actually joined one before, either, but I've been lurking in Stevieland's latest, learning. It will be an experience for all of us, at the end of which we should have lovely coats.[/quote
> 
> This will be fun, I have never done one before either. I wish to use a good quality acrylic for this project but would need help from somebody in UK to reccomend for this as the yarn here in Ireland is mostly from UK. I would like to have the yarn in time to start the KAL. Thank you.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Can you order from Derramores? They have all kinds of really nice yarn, and I understand that they are also now carrying Lion Brand, which has some lovely acrylics.


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

cydneyjo said:


> Can you order from Derramores? They have all kinds of really nice yarn, and I understand that they are also now carrying Lion Brand, which has some lovely acrylics.


Thank you , yes, I can order from Deramores but I would rather get it locally if possible need suggestions of brand & model will try locally to see if anyone here does Lion Brand which of their yarns would you recomend??


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Well, Lion Brand Vanna's Choice is a worsted weight in lots of colors. It's a sturdy yarn with good stitch definition and can be washed and dried. It doesn't pill. You would want solid colors, rather than variegated yarns. I'll have to look at Deramores web site to see what they're carrying. For a "local" yarn, James C. Brett is nice.


----------



## EJay (Feb 18, 2013)

Colour question. 
I would like to make mine in two colours, the darker being the dominant colour which is this A or B?

I haven't chosen my wool yet so looking for yarn idea and recommendations.
What weight are other using DK or Worsted/Aran?


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Looking at the pattern, for the two-color miters, A is the darker color and actually, for all of the patterns, A is the darker color. If you look on page 37, at the top, the color key for the coat lists the colors from dark to light.


----------



## kerriwg (Oct 13, 2011)

cydneyjo said:


> Well, Lion Brand Vanna's Choice is a worsted weight in lots of colors. It's a sturdy yarn with good stitch definition and can be washed and dried. It doesn't pill. You would want solid colors, rather than variegated yarns. I'll have to look at Deramores web site to see what they're carrying. For a "local" yarn, James C. Brett is nice.


Michael's has Lion Brand on sale this week, I think it's 1/2 off...at least in NC. I'm going Friday to get mine, if the roads are clear.


----------



## cgriffisteach (Jan 15, 2014)

Any word on when the KAL will begin?


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

As soon as the Olympics are over.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm in. 
I've looked for wool, but, is it just me, have wool prices jumped?
I'm going to use yarn from my stash. All acrylic. One yarn solid black. One variegated. The black is Red Heart Comfort Sport. The variegated has no label.
I've made a gauge square.
Hopefully the finished jacket doesn't look too busy.


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm in.
> I've looked for wool, but, is it just me, have wool prices jumped?
> I'm going to use yarn from my stash. All acrylic. One yarn solid black. One variegated. The black is Red Heart Comfort Sport. The variegated has no label.
> I've made a gauge square.
> Hopefully the finished jacket doesn't look too busy.


I have been trying to think what colours I would use but you have solved that problem for me - a solid & a varigated, hope you do not mind my copying your idea it will not be black!!!! Must do a gauge square this week to be ready when the KAL starts.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm in.
> I've made a gauge square.
> 
> How did your gauge square turn out? Did your numbers match? I wasn't brave enough to make my gauge square in two colors, but I did get gauge.


----------



## kerriwg (Oct 13, 2011)

cydneyjo said:



> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in.
> ...


----------



## RosieC (Feb 14, 2012)

It's so beautiful.....and SO intimidating ! I love it but don't know if I could do it. And wow, is that a lot of yardage


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Rosie C, it does seem like a lot of yarn, doesn't it. And it does look daunting, hence the reason for the KAL. So please think about joining us. Thinking to start on the 25th.


----------



## kerriwg (Oct 13, 2011)

RosieC said:


> It's so beautiful.....and SO intimidating ! I love it but don't know if I could do it. And wow, is that a lot of yardage


RosieC, I'm a newbie to knitting, I'm going to try. There is a lot of yarn but, you'll be able to wear it and...if you don't like it, you can always frog it and make something else. Ah...the beauty of knitting, frog it for another project.


----------



## grd3 (Nov 12, 2012)

I bought Ultra mellowspun from Mary Maxim:
http://www.marymaxim.ca/yarn/mary-maxim-ultra-mellowspun-yarn.html, in copper and warm brown, got it for $1.97/ball, have almost got the skirt finished, 4 more squares then move to the top. So far I have only used 2 1/2 balls of each color, I bought 2 extra balls over the yardage called for just in case. Am looking forward to this starting.


----------



## EJay (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm struggling with UK wool and gauge.
DK wool needs to go up a needle size and then the fabric is too flimsy. 
Aran weight is too ridged by going down a needles size.

I will not be defeated!!


----------



## hettie (Dec 15, 2012)

Count me in ,please.

Just checked with Amazon. copies new, £15 95, cheaper ones are available, used copies, but you would have to pay postage.

New ones are post free.

Thanks


----------



## kerriwg (Oct 13, 2011)

hettie said:


> Count me in ,please.
> 
> Just checked with Amazon. copies new, £15 95, cheaper ones are available, used copies, but you would have to pay postage.
> 
> ...


I purchased mine from Amazon, used and it was in very good shape but, it was the first printing which needed the corrections.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I will not be defeated!![/quote]

Keep on Truckin'  You'll get it. When you do, let us know, so that others who may be having the same issue can benefit from your knowledge. Thanks.


----------



## kerriwg (Oct 13, 2011)

cydneyjo said:


> I will not be defeated!!


Keep on Truckin'  You'll get it. When you do, let us know, so that others who may be having the same issue can benefit from your knowledge. Thanks.[/quote]

Thank you Cyndejo for inspiring us and being so helpful.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

It may look intimidating but, trust me, all it is is one miter after the other. If you don't look too far ahead and do them one at at time you all will be fine!! It will be fun to see all the projects!


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

My favorite thing about miters (and I knit a lot of things with miters) is that you can pick it up at any time, do one or two miters, and feel as if you've accomplished something. And no sewing together.


----------



## RosieC (Feb 14, 2012)

I looked at the projects on Ravelry for this jacket....they are inspiring !! I don't know if I can get a pattern and the yarn needed in time....I also haven't done a KAL ... I am thinking that means "Knit Along"? How does the KAL work here on the forum?


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

We are discovering that as we go. I know that we move to another section that has groups, how-tos and KALs. I will announce when we move, and I'm thinking that February 25th is the target date.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

cydneyjo said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in.
> ...


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm in.
> I've looked for wool, but, is it just me, have wool prices jumped?
> I'm going to use yarn from my stash. All acrylic. One yarn solid black. One variegated. The black is Red Heart Comfort Sport. The variegated has no label.
> I've made a gauge square.
> Hopefully the finished jacket doesn't look too busy.


Did anyone else notice that I made the first mistake. The second variegated row has the decrease in the wrong place.
Oh well, I hope I catch all the other mistakes.


----------



## The wheeze (Nov 11, 2012)

Has anyone tried the Brava sport that Knit Picks has on sale?


----------



## kerriwg (Oct 13, 2011)

I just want to make sure, do I follow along with "Getting started with the Harlequin coat"?


----------



## storp (Jul 9, 2012)

Got my book in the mail today! These patterns are beautiful!!! There are 3 of them that I want to make. 
Count me in for the KAL. I am going to have to study this pattern beforehand. I've never knit mitered squares!


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

We will start on the 25th of February, so we can "dance out" the last few days of this dreary month. I have been advised by some of our members who know about the coat and yarn, that it might be a good idea to use yarn with which you are familiar and that you know won't stretch when worn, so that the coat gets out of "plumb." My thinking is that the picking up of the stitches to join the miters might give the yarn some extra "body." What are others' ideas on that?


----------



## cgriffisteach (Jan 15, 2014)

I've begun knitting the three color version and have found the instructions to be less than helpful. It seems to me that I must dig to find the details and am doing quite a bit of frogging as a result.

Any suggestions from those who've more experience with the pattern are welcome.

One last note: it seems to me that the photos in the book have the miters going in the opposite direction than what I'm producing by following the directions. Specifically, the smaller point of the miter in the photo seems to be pointing downward, while my cast on edge is at the bottom. Ideas? Suggestions? Am I just backward? Thanks for all the thoughts!


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

It has been years since I made my miter sample so I don't remember any problems. As I look at it now it is perfect according to the instructions on Pages 144-5.

It's a shame they stuck those instructions in a place in the book that you would not even find them except by accident. Not even a Table of Contents or Index listing for "Miters" guiding you to those pages.

Hope this finds some of you in time to be helpful.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

cgriffisteach said:


> I've begun knitting the three color version and have found the instructions to be less than helpful. It seems to me that I must dig to find the details and am doing quite a bit of frogging as a result.
> 
> Any suggestions from those who've more experience with the pattern are welcome.
> 
> One last note: it seems to me that the photos in the book have the miters going in the opposite direction than what I'm producing by following the directions. Specifically, the smaller point of the miter in the photo seems to be pointing downward, while my cast on edge is at the bottom. Ideas? Suggestions? Am I just backward? Thanks for all the thoughts!


Look at the layout on page 37 top of page. That is the miters you start knitting, of course, starting with miter one. As you knit those miters they are upside down. Look at the layout on page 39. You will see the same numbers on the miters you are knitting now but they are upside down compared to what you are knitting (their numbers are even upside down). So if you are making the shorter Swagger, you will knit miters 1-28, if you are making the Swing you knit 1-28c, skipping 9,13,17,21,25, and 28. Then you will turn it round and start on miter 29 picking up your stitches on miter 22. The graph or layout on page 39 will help you make sense of how these are joined together. Hope I have helped.
I also hope I haven't stepped on anyone's toes with trying to explain that. If I have please forgive me. 
Also on page 37 right under the layout there are the color keys for the shorter Swagger in two or three colors, and the Swing given in only three colors.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

There are at least four patterns I would like to knit in this book, maybe more!! I guess I will see how this goes first though!!


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> There are at least four patterns I would like to knit in this book, maybe more!! I guess I will see how this goes first though!!


Her clothes are beautiful; and, I, too, am looking at more than just the Harlequin patterns. With everyone being so helpful, perhaps we can make more than one. I'm taking a "wait-and-see" attitude also and hoping for the best.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I also hope I haven't stepped on anyone's toes with trying to explain that. If I have please forgive me. 

Sometimes a Knitter,(and Peggy Beryl, and others who have already done this, or part of it) of course you've not stepped on toes. The reason for this whole thing is that the instructions are vague and confusing to many of us and we want to rely on those with more experience, because the coat is beautiful. Thank you for your experience and your willingness to share. I think that's what a KAL is all about.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

I am so excited and I couldn't wait to start knitting this! I was knitting a Drops pattern for my daughter and since I find it hard to knit in the summer (too hot, way too hot!!) I had a very hard time picking it back up. So when this KAL came up I was so glad. I have had this book for some time and to be able to knit one for my daughter is so cool. She has been asking for a hand knit and a quilt from me so she can be hugged when I am not around! I've got one great daughter that has grown into a wonderful friend too!
Julia


----------



## cgriffisteach (Jan 15, 2014)

Dear Sometimesaknitter,

Thank you for pointing out that the beginning miters end up being in the middle (pg 39 diagram)....I obviously had not read that far in the pattern. I so appreciate your patience and sharing.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

cgriffisteach said:


> Dear Sometimesaknitter,
> 
> Thank you for pointing out that the beginning miters end up being in the middle (pg 39 diagram)....I obviously had not read that far in the pattern. I so appreciate your patience and sharing.


That is what this site and thread are for! I enjoy being able to help so don't be shy about asking any questions at all. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## EJay (Feb 18, 2013)

Are people use a wool or wool acrylic blend for this?

I'm looking at Rowan pure wool DK or Jaeger matchmaker DK.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

EJay said:


> Are people use a wool or wool acrylic blend for this?
> 
> I'm looking at Rowan pure wool DK or Jaeger matchmaker DK.


Check the project on Ravelry. People have used many different yarns. Also, read back in this thread a few pages for comments on yarns. The only thing I've heard is that some acrylics may stretch after the coat is knit, thereby losing its shape. You might want to look at the comments on Ravelry for coats not made with wool.


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

cydneyjo said:


> Check the project on Ravelry. People have used many different yarns. Also, read back in this thread a few pages for comments on yarns. The only thing I've heard is that some acrylics may stretch after the coat is knit, thereby losing its shape. You might want to look at the comments on Ravelry for coats not made with wool.


I have just bought my yarn, hope it is a good choice & intend making a swatch (1st ever in over 50 years of knitting!!!!!!) tonight , so that I am ready for Tuesday start up. I hope to make the harlequin swagger (mid length). I bought a value pack of 100% acrylic in a denim blue for main shade & King Cole Riot DK shade 404 it is a varigated yarn comprising of emerald, tourquoise, deep pink,olive & denim blue hope it works!!!!!


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Sounds lovely. Can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

cydneyjo said:


> Sounds lovely. Can't wait to see how it turns out.


Thank you, just doing the swatch now. Pattern says s1,k2tog, psso I usually k3tog at centre of row it seems quicker but I am doing it as per pattern to night. do you think it would make a difference which way I do it?


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I think that the way that the PSSO looks (different from a K3tog) will make a difference in the overall look. Why don't you, just for fun on your swatch, do one decrease one way, and the next one the other way. I think you'll see the difference. When knitting miters, I use the PSSO.


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

cydneyjo said:


> I think that the way that the PSSO looks (different from a K3tog) will make a difference in the overall look. Why don't you, just for fun on your swatch, do one decrease one way, and the next one the other way. I think you'll see the difference. When knitting miters, I use the PSSO.


Just finished the swatch - did 1/3 per pattern 1/3 my way & last 1/3 per pattern neither dh nor I can see any difference, & it turned out a perfect 5" square hurray!!! going to do a two colour 1 now then bed it is 10.30 pm here.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Good morning ladies and gentlemen. We are officially on the KAL site, although nothing much will happen until tomorrow, the selected "start date." However, anyone who wants to post progress or problems there is welcome. It's 5 a.m. here, and I'm off to have a small "procedure" done at 7:30, and may be out of commission for the rest of the day, but bright and early tomorrow, we are a go!


----------



## EJay (Feb 18, 2013)

11.30 am here in the UK.

Hope your procedure goes well.


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

cydneyjo said:


> Good morning ladies and gentlemen. We are officially on the KAL site, although nothing much will happen until tomorrow, the selected "start date." However, anyone who wants to post progress or problems there is welcome. It's 5 a.m. here, and I'm off to have a small "procedure" done at 7:30, and may be out of commission for the rest of the day, but bright and early tomorrow, we are a go!


Wishing you all the best for "your procedure".

Looking forward to starting tomorrow.


----------



## judyh47 (Nov 11, 2012)

cgriffisteach said:


> I've begun knitting the three color version and have found the instructions to be less than helpful. It seems to me that I must dig to find the details and am doing quite a bit of frogging as a result.
> 
> Any suggestions from those who've more experience with the pattern are welcome.
> 
> One last note: it seems to me that the photos in the book have the miters going in the opposite direction than what I'm producing by following the directions. Specifically, the smaller point of the miter in the photo seems to be pointing downward, while my cast on edge is at the bottom. Ideas? Suggestions? Am I just backward? Thanks for all the thoughts!


On my pattern, page 37, there are little drawings and explanations of the different diamonds.
the key to the colours are the A,B,C and the way they are put together.
BA = start with colour b then change to A.
A6B = work A in stockinette and B in garter until you have 6sets of B garter ridges.
CB = change your A colour for a C colour and continue.
It also says if you are working two colours, to just carry on, but you said you are working three colours, so it does apply to you.

as for 'way up', have you taken into account that you are going to turn the 'skirt' part around and work upwards towards the bodice?


----------



## judyh47 (Nov 11, 2012)

EJay said:


> Colour question.
> I would like to make mine in two colours, the darker being the dominant colour which is this A or B?
> 
> I haven't chosen my wool yet so looking for yarn idea and recommendations.
> What weight are other using DK or Worsted/Aran?


From the colours that the designer uses ie. 
swing coat
a. Dark Plum
B. Rose
C. Plum
I would say the dark colour is A.

In swagger, she calls A charcoal. and B Camel. so again the darker colour is A


----------



## judyh47 (Nov 11, 2012)

RosieC said:


> It's so beautiful.....and SO intimidating ! I love it but don't know if I could do it. And wow, is that a lot of yardage


Rosie, this jacket is the best example of one step at a time. Just do a trial sample of a diamond. I think the largest one starts with 49 stitches and get progressively fewer the more rows you knit. So it doesn't matter about the yardage, you will only be using a little bit at a time.


----------



## EJay (Feb 18, 2013)

Here is a link to the start of the Harliquin KAL.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-240847-1.html


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

I would love to join. I have been looking at this pattern for a few years and now may be able to tackle it.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

Go here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-240847-1.html 
and say hi, I'm here to join. Ask all the quetions you need to get started. We would be honored to have you join us!!


----------

